# Conti bottle



## Usnslacker (Feb 4, 2012)

Found this conti bottle today.  the nastiness on the top is the original top corroded.  Purfume bottle?  Worth anything?


----------



## Usnslacker (Feb 4, 2012)

bottom


----------



## botlguy (Feb 4, 2012)

I don't know a thing about this bottle but I think it's worth cleaning as best as possible leaving the top intact and displaying just because of the VERY odd shape.


----------



## Ratzilla (Feb 4, 2012)

Not a perfume, olive oil, most likely - fairly common shape for 1930's era olive oils and similar food bottles, the Conti brand is still in use today.  I'd get rid of the rust blob that was the cap if you don't like it; it doesn't add anything to the value.


----------



## madman (Feb 4, 2012)

30s olive oil cool find


----------



## Usnslacker (Feb 5, 2012)

Cool.  Thanks for the help!!  I'd like to get rid of that rust nugget at the top too.  Makes it look a big uglier.  You guys are awesome!


----------

